# Anfängerbuch Digitalfotografie gesucht



## Frezl (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo Fotoprofis!

Da die letzten Posts zu diesem Thema schon etwas älter sind, frag ich einfach noch mal: Kann mir jemand ein gutes Buch für Anfänger zum Thema "Digitale Fotografie" empfehlen? Meine Freundin möchte sich bald eine DSLR kaufen und ich habe ihr geraten, sich erst mal über das Thema zu informieren, bevor sie viel Geld für falsche Ausstattung ausgibt.

Ich hab ein sehr gutes Anfänger-Buch zur analogen Fotografie, was die ganze Technik, den Bildaufbau, wie man Motive findet und das Bild aufbaut etc. ppp. erklärt. Die Kapitel über das Bild selbst lassen sich heute sicher genau so anwenden, aber die Technik ist ja mittlerweile eine andere.

Würde mich über ein paar Buch-Tipps freuen!

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Juni 2010)

Hi Frezl,

hier ein paar Anmerkungen dazu:

1. Die grundlegende Technik hat sich nicht geändert. Empfindlichkeit, Blende, Zeit, Brennweite,
Licht, Entfernung, Abblendtaste, Blitzsynchronzeit ... all das ist natürlich geblieben.
Was sich geändert hat, ist im Wesentlichen die Weiterverarbeitung der Bilder bzw. Bilddaten am
Computer. Das gute alte Fotolabor ist heute durch Bildbearbeitung abgelöst worden. Das hat
aber im Grunde schon nichts mehr mit der eigentlichen Fotografie zu tun. Die ist schon erledigt,
wenn man sich an den Computer setzt.
Warum schreibe ich das? Weil viele Bücher den Titel "Digitalfotografie" nur deshalb führen, weil
sie damit den Absatz ankurbeln. Zur Bedienung der Kamera reicht das Verständnis der o.g.
Grundlagen der Fotografie und eine Bedienungsanleitung der jeweiligen Kamera.
Alles weitere wäre dann schon Stoff für Bücher zu beispielsweise Lightroom oder Photoshop,
ohne den verkrampften Versuch, Bildaufnahme und Bildbearbeitung in einem Buch abzuhandeln.

2. Bücher, die sich mit "Digitalfotografie" im Titel schmücken, haben nach meiner Erfahrung immer
den Nachteil, dass der Autor zwar gerne an möglichst viele leser verkauft, aber bei genauerer
Betrachtung nur den Besitzern einer speziellen Kamera(-marke) überhaupt hilft. Die Foto-Welt ist
erstmal ganz grundsätzlich in 3 teile gespalten. Canon, Nikon, der Rest. Hat deine Freundin sich
für Canon entschieden, dann hilft ihr das Buch eines Nikon-Besitzers nur sehr begrenzt weiter.

Mein Tipp:

1. dein gutes Buch für Fotografie-Anfänger
2. viel im Web lesen. Hier auf tutorials.de wurde schon sehr oft genau Auskunft gegeben,
was man als Equipment braucht, was Sinn macht und warum. Auch die Frage, worin sich
Kamera-Systeme in der Praxis unterscheiden wurde hier schon häufig thematisiert.
3. im Zweifel einfach fragen. Dazuschreiben, wie es mit dem Budget aussieht und was
genau man vorrangig fotografieren möchte. Kein Anfänger kann sich schon zu Beginn
eine komplette, perfekte Ausrüstung leisten.
4. Wenn man die feinen Unterschiede im Handling der Kamerasysteme gelesen hat,
sollte man unbedingt die in Frage kommenden Kameras selbst anfassen und ausprobieren!
Das ist mit der wichtigste Punkt. Ausprobieren, selbst vergleichen, welches System liegt
einem besser in der Hand, wo findet man die Bedienung intuitiver? Oft merkt man da ganz
schnell, wo man sich "zuhause" fühlt.

Also, informiert euch ein wenig, und dann fragt einfach ... mit möglichst viel Infos von euch.


----------



## Frezl (19. Juni 2010)

Hey Martin,

vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort!

Wie siehts mit so Dingen aus wie Körnung vs. Bildrauschen? ISO-Werte analog vs. digital? Da ham sich ja schon manche Dinge, die den Film betreffen, geändert bzw. haben die Begriffe sich teilweise in ihrer Bedeutung verschoben.

Zur favorisierten Kamera: Ins Auge gefasst hat sie die neue Canon EOS 550D. Der Body scheint ja nach allem was man so liest sehr überzeugend zu sein und v.a. deutlich besser als der Vorgänger (weshalb der billigere Vorgänger eher nicht in Frage kommt). Aber wie siehts mit den Objektiven aus? Man liest ja immer, dass die Kit-Objektive eher lausig seien. Andererseits aber nicht mehr so lausig wie früher. Deshalb tendiere ich grade eher zu einem Kit, mit dem sie sich eingewöhnen kann. Und dann in 1-2 Jahren, wenn sie mit der Kamera umgehen kann und auch weiß, was und wie sie fotografieren will, kann sie entsprechende Objektive nachkaufen. Ist das ein guter Rat? Oder lieber gleich in ein gutes Objektiv investieren? Aber da kann man ja gleich noch mal so viel Geld rechnen wie für den Body. Da wärs blöd, wenn sich das Objektiv dann für ihren bevorzugten Anwendungsfall als Niete herausstellt.

Und was ist generell von Objektiven zu halten, die über einen weiten Brennweitenbereich gehen? Im Stern war diese Woche Werbung für ein Tamron-Objektiv, dass 18-200 mm (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) Brennweitenäquivalent hatte. Ich fänds ja praktisch, mit einem Objektiv alles machen zu können. Aber taugt das was?

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Juni 2010)

Hi,
was die Brennweiten betrifft so kann man sagen das Festbrennweiten besser sind als Vaio-Objektive.
Vaioobjekte verlieren meist an Lichtstärke. Bei Festbrennweiten sollte man auf keinen Fall unter 1:2,8 gehen, teilweise findet man heute sogar welche mit 1:3,5, nd das geht bei einer Festbrennweite garnicht. Alte Objektive findet man bei E-Bay sogar noch mit 1:1,4 manchmal sogar noch welche mit 1:1,2. Leider wird sowas aufgrund der max ISO-Zahlen bei heutigen DSLR nicht mehr produziert.
Bei Vaio-Objektiven kommt man bei manchen brennweiten sogar auf 1:11, was sich leider nicht vermeiden läßt. Deshalb, wenns unbedingt ein Vaio sein muß, lieber zwei unterscheidliche nehmen um noch halbwegs gute Lichtergebnisse zu erziehlen.

ACHTUNG: Die Halbformatchip-DSLR haben meist eine Brennweitenverlängerung (z.B. 1,5 x) und geben mit einem Vollformat-SLR Objektiv nur einen kleinen Teilbildausschnitt wieder.
Es gibt daher spezielle Objektive für Halbformat DSLR-Kameras.


Viele Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Juni 2010)

Hey Frezl,

ich glaube, das Thema Kit-Objektive ist eines der beliebtesten Themen ... und irgendwie ist das ja
auch verständlich. Was bringt einem z.B. eine tolle Kamera mit tollen Profi-Objektiven, wenn man sie
dann nie mitnimmt, weil man keine 20kg schleppen mag? Insofern ist es sicherlich praktisch, mit
Kit-Objektiven mit weitem Brennweiten-Bereich zu nehmen.

Nachteil dabei ist aber, dass neben der deutlich schlechteren Bildqualität mangels guter Linsen,
viele fotografische Techniken kaum noch zu realisieren sind. Ist die Anfangsöffnung der Blende
sehr klein (hohe Blendenzahl), dann wird es schwierig bis unmöglich, schön "tiefe" Bilder zu
schießen, bei denen der Hintergrund und das Motiv sich schön trennen durch einen knappen
Tiefenschärfebereich. Sowas geht nur mit lichtstarken Objektiven.
Muss man halt wissen, imho.

Für mich ist es aus den eben genannten Gründen echt schwer, solche "Scherben" zu empfehlen.
Sie machen Bilder, ja. Sie machen vermutlich bessere Bilder, als kleine Kompaktkameras, ja.
Aber wenn man sich vornimmt, wirklich ganz bewusst und mit Zeit zu fotografieren, dann wird es
sehr schnell schwierig bis unmöglich, je nach Aufgabenstellung.
Muss man selbst abwägen, was einem anfangs wichtiger ist. Allround-Knipse für alle Knips-
Eventualitäten, oder eben gleich etwas weniger Allround, dafür aber gut und mit großem Spaß-
Faktor.

Die Canon EOS 550D ist garantiert ein schöner Body, da wird es wenig Grund zu Kritik geben.
Nikon Kameras sind aber auch sehr gut, von kleinen Unterschieden in den Spezifikationen
abgesehen weder schlechter noch besser.
Was die beiden Kamera-Hersteller viel mehr unterscheidet, sind Unterschiede im Handling.
Abblendtaste ist bei Canon irgendwie an der falschen Stelle. Merkt man, wenn man ein
schweres Teleobjektiv drauf hat und dann die Taste drücken will. Die Anordnung von Auslöser
und Einstellrad ist bei Canon möglicherweise gewönhungsbedürftig, wenn man es so kennt,
dass der Zeigefinger auslöst. Das ist bei Nikon genau andersrum. Und dann noch ein anderer
ganz wesentliher Unterschied zwischen Canon und Nikon: Bei den Objektiven ist der Schärfering
für die manuelle Fokussierung genau andersrum. Wenn man gerne manuell fokussieren will,
dann ist es natürlich wichtig, dass einem die Schärferichtung in Fleisch und Blut übergeht.
Kann durchaus sein, dass dem einen Canons Richtung mehr liegt und dem anderen eben Nikons
Schärferichtung.

Hoffe, das hilft euch ein wenig, wenn ihr mal auf Achse geht und in einem Fotoladen die Teile in
die Hand nehmt. Das solltet ihr in jedem Falle machen!

Wenn du weitere Fragen hast ... immer raus damit 

PS:
ACHTUNG mit speziellen Objektiven für Crop-Kameras mit APS-C Chip o.ä.:
Kaufst du für viel Geld solche Objektive und willst später mal auf eine Vollformat Kamera
wechseln, dann kannst du diese Objektive gewissermaßen in den Müll schmeißen.
Ok, du kannst versuchen sie zu verkaufen. Aber viel Geld kriegst du dafür nicht.

PPS:
Jan-Frederik, Vaio ist ein Markenname von Sony und dahinter verbergen sich
üblicherweise Notebooks.  Du meinst Vario (Leica) bzw. einfach Zoom-Objektive.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Juni 2010)

Hi Martin,
danke für die Verbesserung. Ich war immer der Meinung die heißen so, halt dämlich abgekürzt Variation.
Es gibt anscheinend auch nochmal einen Unterschied zwischen Vario und Zoomobjektiven. Hab mal ein wenig im Netz rumgesucht .

Zitat Wikipedia:


> Während das Zoom-Objektiv die Bildweite beim Verändern der Vergrößerung konstant hält, verändert sich die Bildweite beim Vario-System, was ein nachträgliches Scharfstellen notwendig macht. Der Vorteil des Vario-Objektivs besteht darin, dass es durch die variable Bildweite um einen Freiheitsgrad mehr verfügt und daher besser korrigiert werden kann.



Was mir an den Nikonkameras sehr gut gefällt ist der an udn ausschalthebel am Auslöser. Wie oft hab ich schon vergessen meine Kamera anzuschalten wenn ich auslösen wollte. Bei der Canon könnte man zwar auch locker die Cam mit dem Daumen anschalten aber ich nehm da immer das Auge vom Sucher um zu schauen wo der Anschaltknopf ist. Das nervt mich immer etwas. Der Abblendknopf sitz meienr Meinung auch besser. Also ich finde das Handling von Nikonkameras besser.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dirk Walther (24. Juni 2010)

Es gibt sehr wohl (anscheinend nur wenige) Sachbücher, welche praktisch alles was mit der digitalen Fotograie zusammenhängt, aktuell und produkt- und herstellerneutral erklären. Ich habe mir gerade ein Buch angeschafft, das ganz neu auf dem Markt ist und den technischen Entwicklungsstand bis inklusive Anfang 2010 berücksichtigt. Da sind zum Beispiel bereits die neuen spiegellosen SLR-Kameras schon mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen darin beschrieben. Dieses Buch hat einen klaren, sachlichen Stil und ich kann es (als Leser einiger Fotobücher) sehr empfehlen, traue mich aber wegen der Warnung vor unerwünschter Werbung nicht den Titel zu nennen oder einen Link anzugeben. Bei amazon.de wird es zum Beispiel nach dem Eingeben von 'Digitalfotografie' und 'verstehen' angezeigt. So ein Buch, das einen tollen Überblick bietet, hatte ich schon lange vergeblich gesucht.

Grüße von Dirk


----------



## Frezl (24. Juni 2010)

Hey Dirk,

vielen Dank für deinen Tipp! Ich geh mal davon aus, du meinst dieses Buch hier: http://www.amazon.de/Digitalfotogra...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1277374077&sr=8-3 ?

(denke nicht, dass der Buchtitel bzw. Amazon-Link problematisch ist, immerhin gibts hier eigene Rubriken zu Adobe Photoshop etc.)

Grüße, Frezl


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Juni 2010)

Hi,
das wäre keine unerlaubte Werbung da du ja jemandem hilfst.
Und du den Beitrag nicht nur schreibst um Spam zu verteilen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Foto-Gerhard (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo
ich kenne das Buch und habe auch eine 20seitige Leseprobe daraus gefunden unter http://www.digitalfotopraxis.de. Die Seiten in der Leseprobe sind zwar sehr interessant (absolut lesenswert), können aber nach meiner Meinung nach nur unzureichend wiedergeben was das wirklich ausgezeichnete Buch so alles bietet.
Schönes Wochenende wünscht Gerhard F.


----------

